# Spaceliner.... where does this piece go?



## MaxGlide (Nov 7, 2013)

I put the Spaceliner together that was shipped to me and there was this piece in a bag that I have no idea where is goes. 

As you can see the end is rusted off. Now I assume it goes somewhere near where the batteries for the light are because that area was the only thing on the whole bike that had rust on it (due to the batteries leaking)

I'm guessing it has something to do with keeping the tank secure as it is quite loose and rattles around and I would guess the tank should be pretty firm in place once it's all together.

Any help is much appreciated.

Wayne


----------



## partsguy (Nov 7, 2013)

I THINK thats part of the headlight battery tray. I'm not sure sine my '66 is missing that but I THINK thats what it is.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 7, 2013)

Battery tray is also my guess. Here is a pic of my Strato Flyer which should be similar so you can compare it to yours.


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 7, 2013)

yes that is pretty well exactly teh same as mine minus the horn

But I still can't see where that tab would go?

Wayne


----------



## bricycle (Nov 7, 2013)

well, to ME, that piece looks like the tip of a movable lever of some sort, or the end of some spring loaded lock lever (little lever that is used to raise/lower wheels on a lawnmower)????


----------



## jd56 (Nov 7, 2013)

It is the the remnants of the battery retainer for the battery tray. Classixcfan1 has a black one on his tray. This red boot was a protector for the handler I believe. Sharp metal tab is my guess was the concern. D size batteries don't shock you so I doubt that was the concern.
I my tanklight gallery there should be a picture of the battery tray. Or in one of my galleries. I'll see if I can find a picture later.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (Nov 8, 2013)

*Battery retainer tab*

It's what's left of the battery retainer from the front battery tray.  Here's a pic of mine from when I was doing my restoration.





By the way, Wayne,  did you find out what the serial number is of your bike?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 8, 2013)

BrentP said:


> It's what's left of the battery retainer from the front battery tray.  Here's a pic of mine from when I was doing my restoration.
> 
> View attachment 121996
> 
> By the way, Wayne,  did you find out what the serial number is of your bike?




...see this old fart learned something new today!


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 8, 2013)

*That's fantastic!*

Thanks guys…. now does anyone happen to have one of those laying around they would be willing to sell me?! 

Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Nov 8, 2013)

BrentP said:


> It's what's left of the battery retainer from the front battery tray.  Here's a pic of mine from when I was doing my restoration.
> 
> View attachment 121996
> 
> By the way, Wayne,  did you find out what the serial number is of your bike?




Thanks Brent...long time no hear...yeah I couldn't find a good picture of one of my trays.


----------



## BrentP (Nov 9, 2013)

MaxGlide said:


> Thanks guys…. now does anyone happen to have one of those laying around they would be willing to sell me?!
> 
> Wayne




The easiest thing would be to go down to Radio Shack (or similar) and pick up a battery case that you can tape into the tray and wire up.  You can go with a "C" size case to ensure it fits, and the only difference is that the burn time will be shorter (but I doubt you'll be using a the light a lot, anyway).


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 9, 2013)

Ahhhh brilliant plan!!

thanks….. Wayne


----------

